# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Calathea for Viv?

## Amy

I found a Calathea at the store today, says crocata tassmania on the tag, not sure if that's the scientific name or company name...  I'll get a picture up as soon as my phone decides to work with  me.

Is calathea generally good for a viv environment?  It looked like a plant that would enjoy higher humidity.  If it doesn't work, it's pretty enough that it'll stay on my desk  :Smile:

----------


## Amy



----------


## bill

Most calathea species will do well in a Viv. I suspect that one will be no issue.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

LilyPad

----------

